
Artificial Stupidity - gigama
https://physicsworld.com/a/artificial-stupidity/
======
gigama
"Shane’s peculiar genius is to feed her algorithms cultural oddments such as
paint colours, recipes and ice-cream flavours, rather than (say)
crystallographic data. The results – a warm shade of pink the neural network
dubs “Stanky Bean”; a recipe for “clam frosting”; and (my personal favourite)
an ice-cream flavour called “Necrostar with Chocolate Person” – are eccentric
and often endearing. The book’s title is another example: apparently, “you
look like a thing and I love you” is an algorithm’s idea of a great pick-up
line. Frankly, I’ve heard worse."

[1] [https://aiweirdness.com/rss](https://aiweirdness.com/rss)

